# Mazuri original vs LS



## jedig (May 15, 2016)

So to my understanding a lot of tortoise keepers feed mazuri diet. I was recommended to start feeding it once a week to balance out any vitamin/mineral deficiencies. I sprinkle a multivitamin on their food once a week anyway. My question is what is the difference between the LS and the original, besides the first ingredient, and which is better for my tortoises (hermann's & leopard)? Also I read the ingredients and they both say cane molasses. I thought certain tortoises shouldn't have sugar because it messes around with their intestinal flora?


----------



## Tom (May 15, 2016)

Most tortoises won't eat LS, even though it looks better on paper. The pieces are too big for smaller tortoises and the food does not get mushy when soaked.

Regular Mazuri, in contrast, is usually loved by almost every species. If you soak it, it will get mushy and its easy to mix in with other foods, like greens you are trying to get them to eat.

I was given some LS to try out and the only way I could get my tortoises to eat it was to mix it with soaked regular Mazuri. I couldn't feed it to my russians because the pieces were too big. My big sulcatas and leopards ate it just fine when it was all mixed up with the regular Mazuri mush.

No one reads the ingredients list of Mazuri and thinks, "Wow. This all looks like great stuff to feed a tortoise!" But everyone who feeds it to their tortoise loves the results. I think of those ingredients as merely a delivery system for some good stuff. There are decades of feeding history to demonstrate that it is a good food. I would certainly call it "proven" at this point.


----------



## jedig (May 15, 2016)

Tom said:


> Most tortoises won't eat LS, even though it looks better on paper. The pieces are too big for smaller tortoises and the food does not get mushy when soaked.
> 
> Regular Mazuri, in contrast, is usually loved by almost every species. If you soak it, it will get mushy and its easy to mix in with other foods, like greens you are trying to get them to eat.
> 
> ...


I have a habit of looking at ingredients for everything but if it is highly recommended and works great then I will definitely begin to give it to my tortoises. I looked online to order it but it only comes in a 40lb bag and that's wayyyyy too much. Petco seems to be the only other place that sells it near me but they only have the LS. I'll have to do more research to see if I can get the regular one in a small bag. Thanks!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 15, 2016)

I unfortunately have not been able to try the regular Mazuri pellets because they come in such a large bag now. I did buy a bag of LS small pellet from Petco. My tortoises honestly are not that interested in them, though they do eat it when i wrap it up on a veggie leaf. They dont get mushy, as Tom stated, they fall apart easily when soaked (not sopping wet soaked). But My Max has gained some weight since ive been giving it to him.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 15, 2016)

jedig said:


> I have a habit of looking at ingredients for everything but if it is highly recommended and works great then I will definitely begin to give it to my tortoises. I looked online to order it but it only comes in a 40lb bag and that's wayyyyy too much. Petco seems to be the only other place that sells it near me but they only have the LS. I'll have to do more research to see if I can get the regular one in a small bag. Thanks!


Keep me updated with anything you find! I've tried researching and couldn't find anything. I sent an email to Mazuri asking for a sample of the regular diet as well as asking if they were going to bring back the smaller bags but they said no to both


----------



## jedig (May 15, 2016)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Keep me updated with anything you find! I've tried researching and couldn't find anything. I sent an email to Mazuri asking for a sample of the regular diet as well as asking if they were going to bring back the smaller bags but they said no to both


Darn that's unfortunate  I will let you know if I find anything though. Where do you live?


----------



## QRoseC (May 15, 2016)

Are there other recommended "dry" foods besides the Mazuri? Manfred eats around the LS I've been putting on his food, and 25 lbs is a WHOLE lot for a little Russian.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 15, 2016)

jedig said:


> Darn that's unfortunate  I will let you know if I find anything though. Where do you live?


Okay, thanks! & in Maryland


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 15, 2016)

QRoseC said:


> Are there other recommended "dry" foods besides the Mazuri? Manfred eats around the LS I've been putting on his food, and 25 lbs is a WHOLE lot for a little Russian.


My female russian LOVES the T-Rex dry tortoise formula. They're colorful little balls that I would soak. I was just a little uncomfortable about the different colors but she DEVOURS them. I will probably go back to buying those after they finish the LS diet.
One of the members on here had a thread of different dry tortoise foods she had tried with her redfoots (if I'm correct). I don't remember what the thread was titled


----------



## QRoseC (May 15, 2016)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> My female russian LOVES the T-Rex dry tortoise formula. They're colorful little balls that I would soak. I was just a little uncomfortable about the different colors but she DEVOURS them. I will probably go back to buying those after they finish the LS diet.
> One of the members on here had a thread of different dry tortoise foods she had tried with her redfoots (if I'm correct). I don't remember what the thread was titled


 Thanks! Maybe I'll try that!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 15, 2016)

QRoseC said:


> Thanks! Maybe I'll try that!


I found it. It was one of Pearly's threads 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/pearlys-tips-to-feed-picky-eater.139381/#post-1302744


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 15, 2016)

The 25 pound bag is big. True. But it's $35.
3 and a half bucks a pound and if you store in in a bucket with a lid or in freezer bags, etc. It refuses to "spoil".
I currently have 75 pounds of it on standby and an additional opened bag.
I've never seen it get stale or do anything unusual no matter how it's stored and my RF love it every time!
Cheap good food that can be ready in 5 minutes? Count me in.
On a side not....I've purchased and thrown away the type LS twice.
My guys won't touch it and I've been feeding Mazuri tortoise chow for over 20 years with great result.


----------



## Millerlite (May 15, 2016)

jedig said:


> I have a habit of looking at ingredients for everything but if it is highly recommended and works great then I will definitely begin to give it to my tortoises. I looked online to order it but it only comes in a 40lb bag and that's wayyyyy too much. Petco seems to be the only other place that sells it near me but they only have the LS. I'll have to do more research to see if I can get the regular one in a small bag. Thanks!


I just go straight to mazuri website and buy from them. They have good prices. And have it all.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 15, 2016)

Why doesnt someone just buy a big bag and divide them in smaller bags and sell it to other members that dont want a big bag?
Zeropilot- I think you've mentioned before that freezing it will be just fine & i've been thinking about it. I just don't have confidence in my freezer size. But if storing it in an air tight container works, I might just buy the mazuri diet when i run out of LS.


----------



## Millerlite (May 15, 2016)

I always get the 25 lb bag. And I.have 2 buckets with lids. It's shelf life seems pretty good. Even with a tiny Russian. He will eat through 25lbs eventually. all my tortoises love it. The LS they disliked kind of like how @Tom discrbed.


----------



## MPRC (May 15, 2016)

I would be willing to sell it by the pound thru my Etsy store if anyone wants some. If you PM me your zipcode I can let you know the estimated shipping from 97478 (Oregon)


----------



## jedig (May 15, 2016)

Yeah I won't be wasting my money on LS. One of mine is already picky as it is. He won't touch cactus unfortunately. He likes anything that's soft textured so hopefully he'll eat this stuff


----------



## Markw84 (May 15, 2016)

I have been using Rep Cal tortoise diet for over 20 years with hatchlings and juveniles. It is readily available in pet stores in various smaller sizes. I find it an excellent tortoise food. I do love the regular Mazuri and go through several bags a year but with smaller tortoises I will often mix the two together. 

The Rep Cal is small enough for small tortoise to eat the pellets whole and dry if you need something that will last a day or two in a food dish without spoiling


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 15, 2016)

I THINK that Tortoise Supply sells bags of a pound or two.
It's more expensive that way, but available.
It's in zip lock bags.
At least I'm pretty sure that's who I got some from. (Years ago)


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 15, 2016)

Millerlite said:


> I always get the 25 lb bag. And I.have 2 buckets with lids. It's shelf life seems pretty good. Even with a tiny Russian. He will eat through 25lbs eventually. all my tortoises love it. The LS they disliked kind of like how @Tom discrbed.


It DOES GO faster than you might think......


----------



## Tom (May 15, 2016)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Why doesnt someone just buy a big bag and divide them in smaller bags and sell it to other members that dont want a big bag?



Lots of members do just that. Tortoisesupply.com comes to mind because I deal with them regularly, but I know other members here sell it too.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 15, 2016)

Tom said:


> Lots of members do just that. Tortoisesupply.com comes to mind because I deal with them regularly, but I know other members here sell it too.


This is good to know! I will be keeping @LaDukePhoto in mind once my LS bag goes low. Hopefully in a month.


----------



## bouaboua (May 15, 2016)

All my torts, large and small, like them both.


----------



## RedFire (May 15, 2016)

I just see Mazuri website and found small size of Mazuri original and LS. Here is the website address: www.mazuri.com/tortoise.aspx you can see small and big bag for every model.


----------



## GotTort (May 15, 2016)

My RT must be a freak because he LOVES the LS. He loves the regular Mazuri too ur seems to like the LS more


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (May 16, 2016)

My RT's won't eat LS.


----------



## TurtleBug (May 16, 2016)

I didn't like the new Mazuri LS diet at first either, but after feeding them both (separately) for a couple of years, I now like the more fibrous LS better.

My tortoises won't eat either one dry, but will eat both when they have been soaked first. Soaking softens the LS just enough for little babies to take bites out of it. The old formula actually gets too mushy when soaked. It sticks to faces and can cover babies' nostrils.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 16, 2016)

TurtleBug said:


> I didn't like the new Mazuri LS diet at first either, but after feeding them both (separately) for a couple of years, I now like the more fibrous LS better.
> 
> My tortoises won't eat either one dry, but will eat both when they have been soaked first. Soaking softens the LS just enough for little babies to take bites out of it. The old formula actually gets too mushy when soaked. It sticks to faces and can cover babies' nostrils.


Speaking of sticking to the face. This is Khaleesi after she tried the LS diet


----------



## TurtleBug (May 17, 2016)

Hah ha. Cute. Just wait till you try the old formula, then she'll have a full Mazuri beard.


----------



## Fredkas (Jun 21, 2016)

Oh my!!! I buy the LS one. Maybe thats why my tort not really like it. I think i'll buy reg one.


----------



## kelii (Jun 21, 2016)

My red foots love the ls diet. They devoured it when I used to buy it. I now get them the regular since its been tested longer, and cheaper to buy by the pound on eBay. They like it too, just not as much. I like it because I can mix all kinds of things into it once it's moist.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 23, 2016)

I just used up my last 25 pound bag.
I'll buy more this weekend.
The "red label" formula is considered the original.


----------

